# Tomatoes in cream TNT



## kadesma (May 16, 2011)

A side dish we make often espically in summer when our little grape tomatoes are going wild. In a large skillet saute 1 pint of little grape or cherry tomatoes in 2 tab. butter salt and2 Tab. brown sugar about 3 min. Stir constantly. Remove tomatoes to serving dish. Add cream to pan juices, stir and pour over the reserved tomatoes. Garnish with fresh chopped parsley and serve immediatly.
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2011)

kadesma said:


> A side dish we make often espically in summer when our little grape tomatoes are going wild. In a large skillet saute 1 pint of little grape or cherry tomatoes in 2 tab. butter salt and2 Tab. brown sugar about 3 min. Stir constantly. Remove tomatoes to serving dish. Add cream to pan juices, stir and pour over the reserved tomatoes. Garnish with fresh chopped parsley and serve immediatly.
> kadesma



Could I serve those over the mushroom yummies?


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Could I serve those over the mushroom yummies?


The mushroom yummies would be best alone as an appy. I freeze and bag thenkeep in freezer til someon bang on the goor and demands goodies
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2011)

Doesn't matter, I want both anyway...


----------

